# Progesterone cream for fatigue?



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

During my period and for about a week afterwards, I tend to get very fatigued and depressed, to a point where I find it hard to function. I've been tested for anemia, but I'm normal, so my symptoms must be hormonal. I've heard that progesterone cream is helpful for PMS and perimenopause - anybody here used it for symptoms like mine?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

Have used it for many years with good results. http://www.johnleemd.com/


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks, Essence! I'll ask my doctor about a prescription.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

To my knowledge, you can't get a prescription for natural progesterone. (drug companies cannot patent a natural hormone)But... you should be able to find some natural progesterone at a health food store... or you can buy it on the Internet.


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

My doctor mentioned a prescription progesterone cream when I told her about my symptoms. I was a bit hesitant because I thought it might be too strong for me. I'll look at my local health food store for the natural progesterone cream. Thanks!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Forgive my ignorance ladies, but I've always wondered, where exactly do you apply this cream???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Low doses are sold over the counter, but higher concentrations can be done by prescription (and have to be done by prescription).I've been trying this for perimenopause stuff and it seems to be helping.Basically you can apply it anywhere the skin is thin, or well vascularized. So the inner arms, belly, breasts, inner thighs,palms of hands or soles of feet. Some suggest alternating locations.Usually dose regimes are something like 1/4 to 1/2 a teaspoon 1-2 times a day either for 3 weeks on one week off, or starting on about day 14 of your cycle until you start your cycle.K.


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Thanks Kmottus, I've heard a lot about this but have never tried it. It may be worth trying....


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Tracy was on a high dose of the OTC stuff, 20mg / 3 times a day to treat her endometriosis. It must have worked, we're pregnant. You can find it online much cheaper. Get the 4oz KAL brand for about 12 bucks.Wes


----------



## Kunterbunt1234 (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the great information and dosage recommendations!







I will definitely try the cream. $12.00 sounds very reasonable - I'll see if I can get that brand through the internet.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

You're pregnant again, Wes? Congrats! I've read that pro. cream can help endo, in high doses.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Yeah it came as a real shock since we had so much trouble last time and because one tube is now totally closed. We really only had a shot at it every other month, but sure enough, here we are again.Wes


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Congrats Wes ---- hope it's a boy!!


----------

